# stone



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

flag stone safe to put in a fish tank? i got 3 from menards local lumber yard for 8.00 on sale. thought about breaking them up to make nice setup in the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like flagstone denotes shape of rock, rather than composition. Most are fish-safe with rinsing (don't use oily, tar, or metallic-looking pieces), but some flagstones are lime-stone or sand-stone and these can have a drastic effect on your water chemistry raising the carbonate hardness and pH. Fine for Rift-lake cichlids, not good for amazonian fish.


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Looks like flagstone denotes shape of rock, rather than composition. Most are fish-safe with rinsing (don't use oily, tar, or metallic-looking pieces), but some flagstones are lime-stone or sand-stone and these can have a drastic effect on your water chemistry raising the carbonate hardness and pH. Fine for Rift-lake cichlids, not good for amazonian fish.


just have a few africans. should i use caulking for extra strength to be sure none fall over?


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

now that i broke it to smaller parts looks like brick mold to me. it broke by hitting it with a hammer.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Like some kind of concrete or composite? Got any fish you don't care about to do a safety test?


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

emc7 said:


> Like some kind of concrete or composite? Got any fish you don't care about to do a safety test?


not really. i dont like to kill anything.  looks brick mold to me but never know i guess. on the broken edge it looks like house foudation brick but yellow orange color. almost like pebble rock molded. guess from a dye?


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

if its a color different than grey it is more than likely dyed and the colow may bleed into your tank over time, ive witnessed it on my neighbors porch as the color is washed out because the stones are colored for aesthetic qualitys


----------



## 10gal (Dec 7, 2009)

i took the stone to a pet shop and they said it was also a mold inside is brick basically. said i could use it but would be alot of water adjustments over time. so i trashed it and got some slate stones. fish seam to love the setup. thanks for the advice guys.


----------

